# Speedlight batteries. Which ones?



## OGsPhotography (Mar 10, 2016)

I just went with some eneloops, they have a little more power and jold a charge? Was using enegizer.
Is there another battery I shkuld be looking at. Im thinking of the battery packs now also, for my YN560s.


----------



## spiralout462 (Mar 10, 2016)

I have had great results from Duracell Rechargeable NiMH 2500 mAh.  No complaint whatsoever!


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 11, 2016)

Which energizers were you using?
The green top (1300 mAh) ones or the all silver (2300 mAh ) ones ?
I use the all silver ones in my flashes and the green top ones in the triggers and other low power usage accessories.  I normally just buy from local stores so I've never tried eneloop yet.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Mar 11, 2016)

Green 1300s. 

I thought I saw a 5000 mah at a photog store but I may be mistaken.

Thanks!


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 11, 2016)

OGsPhotography said:


> Green 1300s.
> 
> I thought I saw a 5000 mah at a photog store but I may be mistaken.
> 
> Thanks!


Be careful of various batteries output numbers
There's been many threads here in the past debunking some super cheap though aparently high output batteries as scams.


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 11, 2016)

start around post # 10 and the fakes start at #23 ==> Rechargeable battery in your speed lights?

==> Super cheap lsd rechargeable batteries.


----------



## table1349 (Mar 11, 2016)

OGsPhotography said:


> I just went with some eneloops, they have a little more power and jold a charge? Was using enegizer.
> Is there another battery I shkuld be looking at. Im thinking of the battery packs now also, for my YN560s.


Depends, If you are an occasional flash user get the eneloops, they hold a charge a long time.  If you are an every day all day long user, get the best quality highest mah you can find.  More flashes per use and you will be recharging them daily.


----------



## EnglishBob (Mar 13, 2016)

I've tried many different types over the years and in my speedlights now I use Eneloop by Panasonic, been by far the most reliable in my speedlights, I'm also reasonably happy with the Amazon Basics rechargebles as well.

I find the eneloops hold a good charge and have a decent recycle time in flash.


----------



## OGsPhotography (Mar 13, 2016)

Eneloop pros on the way, 2550 ma, says it can hold up to 85% for a year...

Looking at the SF-18 Yongnuo, packed with eneloops, should be good to run a key light strong. 

No sense having a shoot fail over batteries. 

Thanks all.
OG


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 21, 2016)

Looks like Energizer now has a 2500 mAh battery too

*Ahem!*


----------



## PatrickLiamPhoto (Apr 7, 2016)

I'm a big fan of Eneloops.  Depending on which speedlight you're using, you might be able to power it externally.  I use the Bolt Cyclones to power my Nikon SB-910's.


----------



## chuasam (May 7, 2016)

I get whatever Costco happens to be selling.
They're not that different from each other.


----------



## KmH (May 8, 2016)

I pretty much know when I'm going to use a speedlight(s) and make sure I charge my quicker discharging over time, but store more power, non-eneloop type batteries.

I do use eneloop type batteries in things that need slow discharge batteries - like my HVAC thermostat.

Be aware.
If you will not be using a speedlight for longer than about 3 weeks you need to remove the batteries so they don't corrode the battery contacts and battery compartment in your speedlight (speedlite).


----------



## Nickilford (May 25, 2016)

I love Eneloops, in fact that's all I use for my speedlights.


----------

